# Still Looking For An Outback 26Rs Or.......?



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Well spring is coming sooner than later so I'm thinking I better start looking. I had been looking for a Outback 26rs (model with the quad bunks)last year but timing is everything and last year the timing didn't work out so well with a few deals slipping by. Any who.... We are in souther British Columbia and would prefer to buy something in the western states. We don't have a ton of money so we are likely looking for something in the 2004 vintage. If you have this model or a smaller one (or know of any smoking deals else where) please drop me a line.

Cheers,


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

someone just posted a 2003 25rss for sale


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Kelly in Canada said:


> Well spring is coming sooner than later so I'm thinking I better start looking. I had been looking for a Outback 26rs (model with the quad bunks)last year but timing is everything and last year the timing didn't work out so well with a few deals slipping by. Any who.... We are in souther British Columbia and would prefer to buy something in the western states. We don't have a ton of money so we are likely looking for something in the 2004 vintage. If you have this model or a smaller one (or know of any smoking deals else where) please drop me a line.
> 
> Cheers,


Try a place called Outlet Recreation In Fargo North Dakota. The owner is Mike Larson. Tell him Gary from Edmonton Alberta recomended him to you.
I saved 12000.00 over local dealer for a New Outback 28ORS
Get him to price one out for you.
Gary


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> someone just posted a 2003 25rss for sale


Thanks but the price on that one seems out of line with what I've been seeing the past year or so.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Gary said:


> Well spring is coming sooner than later so I'm thinking I better start looking. I had been looking for a Outback 26rs (model with the quad bunks)last year but timing is everything and last year the timing didn't work out so well with a few deals slipping by. Any who.... We are in souther British Columbia and would prefer to buy something in the western states. We don't have a ton of money so we are likely looking for something in the 2004 vintage. If you have this model or a smaller one (or know of any smoking deals else where) please drop me a line.
> 
> Cheers,


Try a place called Outlet Recreation In Fargo North Dakota. The owner is Mike Larson. Tell him Gary from Edmonton Alberta recomended him to you.
I saved 12000.00 over local dealer for a New Outback 28ORS
Get him to price one out for you.
Gary
[/quote]

Thanks but we really can't afford new this year.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

do you need quad bunks


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Do you have the ability to tow a light 5er w/bunks, GW is 9900???

Just reduced and willing to negotiate $$ and meeting in the middle.

2004 29fbhs for sale

Jim


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> do you need quad bunks


No, that's just my preferred floorplan.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Joonbee said:


> Do you have the ability to tow a light 5er w/bunks, GW is 9900???
> 
> Just reduced and willing to negotiate $$ and meeting in the middle.
> 
> ...


Sorry, only interested in travel trailers. I like to have my truck box available. This unit is also too heavy for me. I'm driving an F150.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Kelly in Canada said:


> Do you have the ability to tow a light 5er w/bunks, GW is 9900???
> 
> Just reduced and willing to negotiate $$ and meeting in the middle.
> 
> ...


Sorry, only interested in travel trailers. I like to have my truck box available. This unit is also too heavy for me. I'm driving an F150.
[/quote]

No problem. Good luck with your search. Have to be an Outback. Sorry all don't fry me yet. I have freinds selling a Captiva quad bunk trailer and it pretty much the same floorplan. PM if interested.

Jim


----------



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

Kelly,

We have a 26RS that we just listed last night. We are looking to upgrade to a bigger Outback or Laredo. The big negative is we live in Michigan. Please look at the site below. We are negotiable on price.

http://sites.google.com/site/outback26rs/

Joe


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

jhalabic said:


> Kelly,
> 
> We have a 26RS that we just listed last night. We are looking to upgrade to a bigger Outback or Laredo. The big negative is we live in Michigan. Please look at the site below. We are negotiable on price.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is too bad Joe. That's pretty much what I am after but a 3600 mile round trip is just too much for me.


----------



## jhalabic (Feb 9, 2010)

Would you be interested in looking into a price for having it shipped out to you? Joe


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Kelly - last Memorial Day after our first trip out in our old pop-up, we decided to seriously look at getting a travel trailer. Wanted an Outback for sure - narrowed our search to the 21rs and 25rs (our TV is the Expedition and the 26rs and 28rs trailers were too long to tow safely, but I sure liked the quad bunks!).

We were looking basically in the Northwest area (WA/OR/ID/MT/Northern CA) but were willing to go a little bit further and make a road trip out of it to get a smoking deal. As the summer nears, more people will be selling but the demand will be higher, too, so you may not get the lowest price. We found a great deal from someone in Portland (3 hours away) selling on craigslist and we picked up our trailer 4th of July weekend (by the way, their list price was $4500 more than what we negotiated/paid - which goes to show it doesn't hurt to try to negotiate!). So if you're willing to travel a bit further and negotiate, you'll no doubt find that perfect trailer at a perfect price.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

jhalabic said:


> Would you be interested in looking into a price for having it shipped out to you? Joe


I looked from the michigan area last year and it was huge money. If you have any tricks up your sleeve, fly at 'er!


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

The Stephensons said:


> Hi Kelly - last Memorial Day after our first trip out in our old pop-up, we decided to seriously look at getting a travel trailer. Wanted an Outback for sure - narrowed our search to the 21rs and 25rs (our TV is the Expedition and the 26rs and 28rs trailers were too long to tow safely, but I sure liked the quad bunks!).
> 
> We were looking basically in the Northwest area (WA/OR/ID/MT/Northern CA) but were willing to go a little bit further and make a road trip out of it to get a smoking deal. As the summer nears, more people will be selling but the demand will be higher, too, so you may not get the lowest price. We found a great deal from someone in Portland (3 hours away) selling on craigslist and we picked up our trailer 4th of July weekend (by the way, their list price was $4500 more than what we negotiated/paid - which goes to show it doesn't hurt to try to negotiate!). So if you're willing to travel a bit further and negotiate, you'll no doubt find that perfect trailer at a perfect price.


Yes, I am looking in the same states and am even willing to go half way down California (just missed a 2005 25RS). I'm curious why would you feel unsafe pulling a 26rs? I have a F150 with the 5.4l motor and our last trailer was a 25' and it pulled it no problem. It was only about 300 lbs lighter than a 26rs.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kelly in Canada said:


> Hi Kelly - last Memorial Day after our first trip out in our old pop-up, we decided to seriously look at getting a travel trailer. Wanted an Outback for sure - narrowed our search to the 21rs and 25rs (our TV is the Expedition and the 26rs and 28rs trailers were too long to tow safely, but I sure liked the quad bunks!).
> 
> We were looking basically in the Northwest area (WA/OR/ID/MT/Northern CA) but were willing to go a little bit further and make a road trip out of it to get a smoking deal. As the summer nears, more people will be selling but the demand will be higher, too, so you may not get the lowest price. We found a great deal from someone in Portland (3 hours away) selling on craigslist and we picked up our trailer 4th of July weekend (by the way, their list price was $4500 more than what we negotiated/paid - which goes to show it doesn't hurt to try to negotiate!). So if you're willing to travel a bit further and negotiate, you'll no doubt find that perfect trailer at a perfect price.


Yes, I am looking in the same states and am even willing to go half way down California (just missed a 2005 25RS). I'm curious why would you feel unsafe pulling a 26rs? I have a F150 with the 5.4l motor and our last trailer was a 25' and it pulled it no problem. It was only about 300 lbs lighter than a 26rs.
[/quote]

We've been towing our 26rs with an Expedition for many years without any issues. I think you would be fine with your F150.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## matthoghaug (Feb 28, 2006)

Have a 2006 25RSS for sale....$13,500 Minneapolis, MN [email protected]


----------



## Kelly in Canada (Aug 10, 2009)

matthoghaug said:


> Have a 2006 25RSS for sale....$13,500 Minneapolis, MN [email protected]


We are likely looking for something a bit older as we are looking to spend between 10 and 11K As well, you are a long ways away.

Thanks though!

Still looking....


----------



## Ride-n-10 (Sep 18, 2006)

We have a 2003 26RS in New Jersey for sale great price looking to get a toyhauler. [email protected]


----------

